# Best chip for an A6 2.7T....?



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

From your experience, what is the best chip for performance and overall drive-ability? Please explain why you chose what you chose, 
Thanks in advance,
Jake


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Best chip for an A6 2.7T....? (Cor32rado)*










Like every other chip thread, this should be fun before it gets locked.. lol


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Best chip for an A6 2.7T....? (justinfl)*

i've had GIAC software in my past two 2.7T cars, and have loved it. might also be a good idea to search, as this topic has been covered many many times. 
Brad


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Best chip for an A6 2.7T....? (bhb399mm)*

ttt


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Best chip for an A6 2.7T....? (Cor32rado)*

it took me 15 seconds to find this. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1185070.phtml


----------

